# Tempestade Tropical Melissa (Atlântico 2013 #AL13)



## Afgdr (21 Nov 2013 às 17:58)

A Tempestade Tropical Melissa tem ventos máximos sustentados de 80/81 km/h e as rajadas podem atingir os 104/105 km/h. Prevê-se que passe a cerca de 180 km da Ilha do Corvo, na noite de hoje.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Nov 2013 às 18:03)

Como foi referido anteriormente, a Tempestade Tropical Melissa passará perto do Grupo Ocidental e por isso, os seus efeitos sentir-se-ão com mais intensidade nas ilhas das Flores e do Corvo. Também, as ilhas do Grupo Central irão ser afetadas por vento forte, precipitação por vezes forte e agitação marítima.




> *Informação especial*
> *Comunicado válido entre 2013-11-21 10:00:00 e 2013-11-21 21:00:00*
> 
> *Assunto: TEMPESTADE TROPICAL MELISSA*
> ...


----------



## ACampos (21 Nov 2013 às 18:42)

Existe a possibilidade de chegar ao continente, ou por estarmos sob a influência de ar frio é algo que não pode acontecer?


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 18:49)

ACampos disse:


> Existe a possibilidade de chegar ao continente, ou por estarmos sob a influência de ar frio é algo que não pode acontecer?



Não, não pode chegar aqui ... porque aqui quem manda é o Rei Anticiclone.

Mesmo que porventura sobre alguma coisa que chegue aqui já virá em forma antecipada, no máximo uns chuviscos.
Já agora acrescento que na proxima a região da Madeira finalmente poderá ter as suas primeiras chuvas, e mais uma vez o Rei ordena que não chegue nada ao continente !
Assim ainda a hipotese cada vez mais remota dessa cut-off se fortalecerá não sendo apanhada pela corrente leste do AA, e porventura aproximar-se do continente !
Neste momento a probabilidade disso acontecer é para aí de 1/20 !


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2013 às 19:16)




----------



## ACampos (21 Nov 2013 às 20:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Não, não pode chegar aqui ... porque aqui quem manda é o Rei Anticiclone.
> 
> Mesmo que porventura sobre alguma coisa que chegue aqui já virá em forma antecipada, no máximo uns chuviscos.
> Já agora acrescento que na proxima a região da Madeira finalmente poderá ter as suas primeiras chuvas, e mais uma vez o Rei ordena que não chegue nada ao continente !
> ...



Aproveito, então, para te fazer uma pergunta (permite-me tratar-te por Tu). 
Quão "Rei” pode ser o anticiclone? Isto é, em que casos uma depressão pode não ser parada pelo AA? Quando é muito cavada?  

Desde já obrigado.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 20:35)

ACampos disse:


> Aproveito, então, para te fazer uma pergunta (permite-me tratar-te por Tu).
> Quão "Rei” pode ser o anticiclone? Isto é, em que casos uma depressão pode não ser parada pelo AA? Quando é muito cavada?
> 
> Desde já obrigado.



Factos ciêntificos é mais com o Stormy, mas é assim mais importante do que se o Anticiclone tem no seu núcleo uma pressão de 1020 ou 1030, é o GeoPotencial a que este tem a si associado. 
Se for baixo e a depressão for suficiente cavada facilmente empurra ou "destroi" esse anticiclone caso contrário.
Por exemplo tivemos esta semana um anticiclone por aqui, contudo o mesmo não tinha GeoPotencial muito elevado e por isso ainda conseguiu ou está a conseguir penetrar no anticiclone, mas tudo tem o seu custo ... perdeu todas as suas carateristicas e o fundamental cavamento e respetiva precipitação.
Na próxima semana por exemplo no GFS podes ver um Anticiclone com um GeoPotencial muito elevado (cores escuras) e normalmente esses anticiclones costumam curar muito tempo e somente uma superdepressão conseguirá movê-lo dali, infelizmente para nós, pois se não perder GeoPotencial a cut-off da próxima semana, não subirá da Madeira para norte e será empurrada para oeste na circulação do AA !


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2013 às 21:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Factos ciêntificos é mais com o Stormy, mas é assim mais importante do que se o Anticiclone tem no seu núcleo uma pressão de 1020 ou 1030, é o GeoPotencial a que este tem a si associado.
> Se for baixo e a depressão for suficiente cavada facilmente empurra ou "destroi" esse anticiclone caso contrário.
> Por exemplo tivemos esta semana um anticiclone por aqui, contudo o mesmo não tinha GeoPotencial muito elevado e por isso ainda conseguiu ou está a conseguir penetrar no anticiclone, mas tudo tem o seu custo ... perdeu todas as suas carateristicas e o fundamental cavamento e respetiva precipitação.
> Na próxima semana por exemplo no GFS podes ver um Anticiclone com um GeoPotencial muito elevado (cores escuras) e normalmente esses anticiclones costumam curar muito tempo e somente uma superdepressão conseguirá movê-lo dali, infelizmente para nós, pois se não perder GeoPotencial a cut-off da próxima semana, não subirá da Madeira para norte e será empurrada para oeste na circulação do AA !



As depressões não "furam" anticiclones...ambos movem-se lado a lado em grande dependência do fluxo em altura ( nomeadamente o jet stream).

A pressão só por si não interessa nada, interessa a dinâmica que leva ás variações de pressão, e essa dinâmica é a dinâmica dos movimentos verticais...onde o ar desce a pressão sobe e onde o ar sobe a pressão desce.
Nas latitudes não tropicais estes movimentos estão associados á circulação em altura e ao comportamento térmico da superfície.
Ar frio á superfície tende a gerar divergência á superfície que força movimentos de descida de ar, aumentando a pressão ( anticiclone térmico), convergência em altura associada a certos sectores da circulação do jet também geram descida do ar e formação de anticiclones...

A questão do geopotencial, quando há bolsas de geopotencial alto que surgem nas nossas latitudes no Inverno, isso está associado a ar quente em altura, que suprime a instabilidade e os movimentos de ascensão.
Por outro lado a coluna de ar torna-se mais espessa e isso aumenta a pressão á superfície.
Este tipo de sistemas, por vezes chamados de bolhas de ar quente, geram bloqueios duradouros porque o ar quente e altura não se mistura facilmente com o restante ar frio polar ( um pouco como o azeite não se mistura com a agua), e usualmente só desaparece ao fim de muitos dias por arrefecimento lento desse ar ou então quando volta a ser reintegrado na circulação tropical de latitudes mais baixas.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Nov 2013 às 23:05)

A instabilidade deverá continuar nas próximas horas, principalmente ao nível do vento e da agitação marítima.




> *Informação especial*
> *Comunicado válido entre 2013-11-21 21:00:00 e 2013-11-22 12:00:00*
> 
> *Assunto: TEMPESTADE TROPICAL MELISSA*
> ...


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2013 às 23:19)

Então espero que o ar deste AA seja rapidamente reintegrado no sistema tropical porque se for por arrefecimento pode demorar mais tempo não Stormy?


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2013 às 23:25)

Norther disse:


> Então espero que o ar deste AA seja rapidamente reintegrado no sistema tropical porque se for por arrefecimento pode demorar mais tempo não Stormy?



Não tem a ver com a Melissa.

Estava a falar daquelas manchas de geopotencial alto que por exemplo temos agora ali a NW do Reino Unido.
Essas áreas de geopotencial alto teem ar quente em altura, que demora tempo a dissipar-se gerando este padrão de bloqueio com circulação muito ondulada em vez da mais normal circulação zonal W-E.

Essas machas de ar quente demoram tempo a dissipar-se, por vezes acontece que se deslocam para sul e então ai juntam-se ao ar quente que já está nas latitudes mais baixas acabando por se fundir com ele.


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2013 às 23:27)

E outra questão é que o bloqueio não é bom nem mau...geralmente até dá em situações interessantes e fora do comum, como estes dias bem frios que temos tido ou mesmo a TS Melissa, que se gerou porque uma grande cut-off se instalou a latitudes muito baixas incentivando a convecção que levou á génese da tempestade.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2013 às 00:19)

stormy disse:


> E outra questão é que o bloqueio não é bom nem mau...geralmente até dá em situações interessantes e fora do comum, como estes dias bem frios que temos tido ou mesmo a TS Melissa, que se gerou porque uma grande cut-off se instalou a latitudes muito baixas incentivando a convecção que levou á génese da tempestade.



E por vezes os bloqueios até dão bastante jeito quando temos cut-offs fazendo com que estas vanham girando sobre si mesmas e não sejam absorvidas pela circulação zonal.
O problema é que as cut-offs por aqui estão em vias de extinção, já longe vai o tempo em que desciam dos polos arrastando bastante ar frio, e depois abasteciam-se na Madeira e rumavam aqui. 
Agora até se desviam de nós !

Bom .. bom é quando temos uma cut-off presa entre o AA e um anticiclone continental estendendo-se em crista até á Peninsula Iberica, causando um fluxo muito instável de sul !


----------



## Afgdr (22 Nov 2013 às 00:55)

A Tempestade Tropical Melissa tem ventos máximos sustentados de 104/105 km/h e rajadas até 120/121 km/h. Deverá perder características tropicais nas próximas horas e tornar-se uma tempestade extratropical.


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Nov 2013 às 02:29)

Neste momento, na costa Sul/Sueste, o vento já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade. Muito longe, certamente, daquilo que o pessoal das Flores e, principalmente, do Corvo estarão a sentir neste preciso momento.

A "olhómetro" e com a ajuda das EMA's do IPMA, as rajadas do quadrante de sudoeste não ultrapassam os 60/65 Km/h, no máximo.

Chove com alguma frequência, mas nada demais. O suficiente para regar o relvado do jardim...

Continuação de boa madrugada,


----------



## vitoreis (22 Nov 2013 às 10:13)

Histórico de vento


----------



## Afgdr (23 Nov 2013 às 00:32)

Este foi o último aviso lançado relativamente à Tempestade Tropical Melissa.


----------



## Zapiao (23 Nov 2013 às 00:52)

vitoreis disse:


> Histórico de vento



Lembra um pénis ereCto


----------



## Afgdr (28 Nov 2013 às 01:12)

Para ficar registado... 

Imagens *RGB Natural Color do EUMETSAT*



*Dia 20 de Novembro de 2013* (desde as 10:00h UTC até às 18:00h UTC)







































*Dia 21 de Novembro de 2013* (desde as 10:00h UTC até às 18:00h UTC)


----------

